# Six down ... and counting ...



## chicoartist (Jun 11, 2008)

6 Aug 44 - Maj. George E. Preddy poses for the camera shortly after downing six Me 109s in his P-51D-5-NA 44-13321 HO-P, _Cripes A' Mighty 3rd_. KIA (friendly fire) on 25 Dec 44, his final tally would be 26.833/3/4. Preddy is the top P-51 Mustang ace of all time.

The late Gen. John C. Meyer said of him that he _"was just the greatest fighter pilot who ever squinted through a gunsight; he was the complete fighter pilot."_








Wade


----------



## starling (Jun 11, 2008)

i never heard this story before,did he shoot them all down in one day,or did he strafe and get some on the floor.yours,starling.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 11, 2008)

chicoartist said:


> 6 Aug 44 - Maj. George E. Preddy poses for the camera shortly after *downing six Me 109s *in his P-51D-5-NA 44-13321 HO-P, _Cripes A' Mighty 3rd_. KIA (friendly fire) on 25 Dec 44, his final tally would be 26.833/3/4. Preddy is the top P-51 Mustang ace of all time. Wade





Starling said:


> i never heard this story before,did he shoot them all down in one day,or did he strafe and get some on the floor.



I would think, by *downing* the 109's, that he shot them down.

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 11, 2008)

Top shot!


----------



## chicoartist (Jun 11, 2008)

These shots were taken by Lt. George Arnold as Preddy parked following his downing of six Me 109s. The PR pic I posted above was taken immediately after these. I forget where *I* got them, but I'm quite sure Sam Sox was responsible for saving the set:
































Wade


----------



## Violator (Jun 12, 2008)

Wade, these photos are _fantastic_. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Njaco (Jun 14, 2008)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## v2 (Jun 14, 2008)

8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2008)

You know, one kill is an amazing feat if you think that these planes only had about 17 seconds of machine gun fire. But he got six!!!!

That means he averaged only 3 seconds of machine fire per kill.

Just amazing.


----------



## Erich (Jun 14, 2008)

Wade not sure where you got them but they are all from the 352nd fg assoc of which I am a member, Preddy flew many different P-51's during his short career..........most of you know how he was killed so I will not repeat that. Preddy was the top scoring P-51 pilot in the ETO at the time of his demise as far as I know....could be wrong though, he was an instinctive pilot and knew his a/c probably like no one else


----------

